# Reparacion Teclado CASIO CTK-240



## aleberrini (Jul 29, 2014)

Hola gente, este es mi primer tema, espero no postear en el lugar equivocado. Hace poco consegui un teclado casio CTK-240 que no funcionaba. Parece ser que le han conectado una fuente con la polaridad invertida ( o eso es lo que supongo yo en realidad) Aca les dejo unas fotos, a ver si me pueden ayudar. Pareciera que se han quemado alguna(s) resistencias. Estan medias derretidas y no puedo ver su codigo.Fijense que alrededor se ve media quemada la placa. Capaz alguien tiene algun diagrama del teclado (yo no pude conseguirlo en internet). Espero puedan ayudarme! Muchas gracias y saludos a todos


----------



## Dls (Jul 30, 2014)

mmmm resistecias derretidas???/
quizas se vean mal, pero eso no significa que esten malas

si batallas para ver el numero de las resistencias, limpia la area con tinner o alcohol, y con una lupa ve que numero es, y compruebalo con tu multimetro


----------



## Lucho LP (Jul 30, 2014)

mmmm... por lo que se alcanza a ver, esas resistencias tienen que ver con ese Jack de señal de audio y no con la alimentación. Si te fijas las pistas que salen del Jack DC pasan por un inductor y luego van al otro extremo de la placa donde hay un terminal de salida. 
Ese Jack de audio es de salida o entrada?
Saludos!


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 30, 2014)

aleberrini dijo:


> Hola gente, este es mi primer tema, espero no postear en el lugar equivocado. Hace poco consegui un teclado casio CTK-240 que no funcionaba. Parece ser que le han conectado una fuente con la polaridad invertida ( o eso es lo que supongo yo en realidad) Aca les dejo unas fotos, a ver si me pueden ayudar. Pareciera que se han quemado alguna(s) resistencias. Estan medias derretidas y no puedo ver su codigo.Fijense que alrededor se ve media quemada la placa. Capaz alguien tiene algun diagrama del teclado (yo no pude conseguirlo en internet). Espero puedan ayudarme! Muchas gracias y saludos a todos


 

@aleberrini Yo tengo varios teclados y Manuales de Servicio Casio, pero este no lo tengo, Lucho LP tiene muchas razón, también te puedo decir que las resistencias pertenecen al Jack de los Audífonos, casi todos los que tienen ese tipo de Jack, hay una resistencia de 100Ω y 4 de 39Ω marcadas como una Ref 101 y 4 de Ref 390, en otros modelos traen esas resistencias de 100Ω y a 47Ω, marcadas una Ref 101 y 4 de Ref 470, te lo digo porque en un teclado que tengo similar viene así.

A pesar que no alcanzo a ver el condensador, veo que esta inflado parece mas bien que alguien le conecto algún aparato, pedal o lo que sea a la entrada de los audífonos, al ser estas resistencia pequeñas se fritaron en un espabilar.


----------



## aleberrini (Jul 30, 2014)

Hola a todos y muchisimas gracias por sus respuestas! Efectivamente el jack es de audifonos. Bueno a ver si voy comprendiendo un poco. Aca adjunto una de las imagenes con algunas anotaciones al estilo paint! disculpen la desprolijidad. Yetrox, efectivamente las resistencias tienen un 101 (la de mas arriba) y la de abajo un 390. Las que estan dentro del circulo rojo ya no se comprenden bien pero supongo que deben ser tambien de 39Ω. Ahora bien, si como dicen, estas resistencias pertenecen al jack de audifonos, no deberia encender el teclado entonces?. Por otro lado, si sustituyo las resistencias "fritas" podria volver a funcionar? Y por ultimo y finalizando mi dilema electronico (jaja) Yetrox vos mencionas que el condensador se ve inflado, te  referis al electrolitico verdad? Bueno, nuevamente muchas gracias por sus mensajes y ya voy comprendiendo mas el circuito! Saludos a todos y mil gracias!!!


----------



## Bleny (Jul 30, 2014)

Comprueba que funciona el transformador si se equivocaron  al conectarlo es posible que también se rompiera


----------



## Lucho LP (Jul 31, 2014)

Con la data que agregó el compañero Yetrox ya es posible reparar toda la salida de audífonos, porque ese recalentamiento que se ve en la placa no es serio y va a estar todo bien. El electrolítico hay que cambiarlo también. 
Ahora; si el resto va a funcionar es difícil saberlo, por lo pronto, tendrías que solucionar todo eso y seguir mirando la etapa de alimentación, pero por lo menos vas a estar seguro de que no hay un corto en esa salida que esté molestando. 
Saludos!


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 31, 2014)

aleberrini dijo:


> Hola a todos y muchisimas gracias por sus respuestas! Efectivamente el jack es de audifonos. Bueno a ver si voy comprendiendo un poco. Aca adjunto una de las imagenes con algunas anotaciones al estilo paint! disculpen la desprolijidad. Yetrox, efectivamente las resistencias tienen un 101 (la de mas arriba) y la de abajo un 390. Las que estan dentro del circulo rojo ya no se comprenden bien pero supongo que deben ser tambien de 39Ω. Ahora bien, si como dicen, estas resistencias pertenecen al jack de audifonos, no deberia encender el teclado entonces?. Por otro lado, si sustituyo las resistencias "fritas" podria volver a funcionar? Y por ultimo y finalizando mi dilema electronico (jaja) Yetrox vos mencionas que el condensador se ve inflado, te referis al electrolitico verdad? Bueno, nuevamente muchas gracias por sus mensajes y ya voy comprendiendo mas el circuito! Saludos a todos y mil gracias!!!


 
@aleberrini Mira hay que ir solucionando por sectores el problema, luego como veras hay un Diodo SMD que ese es el que protege que el voltaje vaya en una sola dirección, con solo mirarlo se ve el candelazo que tiene, ese si tiene mucho que ver en la Fuente si esta abierto no pasa voltaje y puede que el daño sea menor o mayor, hay si te tocaría ir revisando los componentes implicados, en la otra placa hay otros 2 diodos estos van en dirección contraria a la fuente que es donde se conecta las Pilas o Baterías, algo que también debes revisar ese sector de alimentación, para comprobar que no haya conflictos.

Después de resolver lo de los audífonos que no es algo serio, puedes conectarlo con las baterías si este no enciende, puede que el daño vaya mas haya y habría que revisar que el voltaje llegue al Procesador, porque puede que este se haya fritado y ahí si no hay mucha solución

Por aquí te dejo un Manualcito de un Casio muy similar al tuyo, en pocas palabras es el Modelo anterior al CTK-240 que es el CTK-230 con el te puedes dar una idea de como va conectado


----------



## Eugenio Nieto (Ago 10, 2014)

Aunque a simple vista es difícil orientarte, hay varias pruebas que se pueden hacer fácilmente:
- Mide el diodo. Debe conducir en un sentido. Si se trata de un diodo zener, un transil, o supresor de transitorios (TVS), podría estar cortocircuitado.
- Comprueba si al aplicar tensión funciona algo. Si las resistencias quemadas son de la salida de audio, no hay motivo para que no se enciendan los leds y el display.
- Para ver la numeración de las resistencias, si no han llegado a estallar, yo utilizo una lupa de 60x con un led lateral (parecido a las que usan los joyeros). Puedes limpiarla con alcohol para eliminar restos de carbonilla y que sea más fácil. Quizás cueste un poco verlo, deberás buscar el ángulo correcto de la luz. Si no tienes, se pueden conseguir en la mayoría de proveedores chinos, a buen precio.


----------



## aleberrini (Nov 2, 2014)

Gente mil disculpas que no habia visto sus respuestas!! He estado con otros temas!! Muchas gracias por su ayuda! Ahora voy a estar con un poco mas de tiempo asique quizas puede ponerme con todo a ver si puedo resucitarlo. Primero tendria que conseguir los componentes que aca en mi ciudad lamentablemente no consigo  . Pero bueno, ya me voy a poner a hacerlo! gracias por su tiempo y su ayuda!! Saludos!!

Graciass por la informacion Yetrox, Lucho LP y Eugenio Nieto!!


----------



## chavitono (Oct 23, 2015)

Resulta que no enciende ni con pilas soy aficionado a la electrónica 
Les comento que tengo 5.8 v pero me faltan los 3.3 v si alguien puede ayudarme se los agradecería mucho ...


----------



## 123456p (Dic 12, 2016)

Hola yo tengo un problema algo parecido, también tengo este mismo teclado Casio CTK240, y mi pregunta va más que todo es que no enciende con la toma a corriente, pero si funciona a pilas ¿qué podría ser? Saludos. Ojo nunca ha sido abierto o manipulado la placa, ya probe continuidad en el jack DC y si hay.


----------



## CabronFeo (Sep 29, 2022)

123456p dijo:


> Hola yo tengo un problema algo parecido, también tengo este mismo teclado Casio CTK240, y mi pregunta va más que todo es que no enciende con la toma a corriente, pero si funciona a pilas ¿qué podría ser? Saludos. Ojo nunca ha sido abierto o manipulado la placa, ya probe continuidad en el jack DC y si hay.


Este teclado tiene un conector especial, no va con un adaptador de corriente genérico. 
No he investigado el motivo pero me ha pasado con este teclado y con el Sega Game Gear.

Tengo este teclado el cual utilizaba con un adaptador de corriente con selector de voltaje. Un día confiadamente lo conecte sin verificar la posición del selector, que estaba en 12v en lugar de 9v, sobra mencionar que sucedió (¬_¬ ¡)

En un foro había encontrado una solución, cambiar el transistor Q5 por uno BC858, pero al parecer ya había sido reparado pues tenia adaptado un A1015. Sin prestar atención en ese detalle erróneamente cambie el Q1 en lugar del Q5, no sin antes haber dañado el transistor original en el intento de retirarlo. Pues bien obviamente continuo sin servir y quedo arrumbado por años.

Recientemente lo abrí nuevamente y fue entonces que note lo antes mencionado. ya he reemplazado el Q5 por el BC858 pero ahora no se que poner en el Q1 que dañé.

En las respuestas que dieron hay una foto donde indican los voltajes en este transistor.                                                                            
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




No entiendo de esto y lo que me gustaría saber es ¿con que transistor puedo reemplazar el Q1?

De antemano gracias.


----------



## Nlrvana (Sep 29, 2022)

Tienes arriba el datasheet del CTK 230. Sus circuitos deben ser muy parecidos, así que léelo y mira qué transistor puede ser Q1 en tu teclado.
Si ese transistor está descatalogado, busca uno equivalente.
Ojo con el patillaje del equivalente, podría no coincidir con el del original.


----------



## CabronFeo (Sep 29, 2022)

Nlrvana dijo:


> Tienes arriba el datasheet del CTK 230. Sus circuitos deben ser muy parecidos, así que léelo y mira qué transistor puede ser Q1 en tu teclado.
> Si ese transistor está descatalogado, busca uno equivalente.
> Ojo con el patillaje del equivalente, podría no coincidir con el del original.


Lo he visto antes de publicar y no tienen parecido.


----------

